
Fast CI with pytest-split and GitHub Actions - jerry-hn
https://blog.jerrycodes.com/pytest-split-and-github-actions/
======
jerry-hn
Long story short, pytest-xdist was not a good fit with a large scale Python
project which has a fairly fragile test suite so I ended up implementing a new
pytest plugin, pytest-split, which makes it possible to split the full test
suite into n "sub suites" based on the execution time of the tests. GitHub
offers 20 concurrent jobs (free plan) for GitHub Actions based workflows. By
combining these two, it's relatively easy to boost the CI of a large Python
test suite.

Blog post (e.g. more about the motivation behind pytest-split):
[https://blog.jerrycodes.com/pytest-split-and-github-
actions/](https://blog.jerrycodes.com/pytest-split-and-github-actions/)

pytest-split: [https://github.com/jerry-git/pytest-
split](https://github.com/jerry-git/pytest-split)

Demo project (pytest-split + GitHub Actions): [https://github.com/jerry-
git/pytest-split-gh-actions-demo](https://github.com/jerry-git/pytest-split-
gh-actions-demo)

Opinions and thoughts are very welcome :)

